# CAI and SES light



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It can throw off the fuel trims in the engine - it really depends on the design. Some do, some don't - but some of the same kind will and won't - sometimes it's just luck of the draw.

Usually it is happiest if you disconnect the battery when you do the swap.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

It depends on the intake. Intakes that don't position the MAF correctly usually cause these problems.

Trifecta has the following line on their Advantage tune, which assumes a 100% stock Cruze.

"Most brand name intakes (ONLY with any included resonator/venturi designed to prevent the intake from setting any DTCs (Diagnostic Trouble Codes). "


----------



## JoeyHono (Jan 25, 2019)

PolarisX said:


> It depends on the intake. Intakes that don't position the MAF correctly usually cause these problems.
> 
> Trifecta has the following line on their Advantage tune, which assumes a 100% stock Cruze.
> 
> "Most brand name intakes (ONLY with any included resonator/venturi designed to prevent the intake from setting any DTCs (Diagnostic Trouble Codes). "


which intakes place the MAF in the correct location?


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

I have a K&N Typhoon intake and it didn't seem to bother my Cruze...I also ended up having a Trifecta tune as well and they are tuned around having that intake. So do with that information what you will.

K&N Typhoon Air Intake


----------

